# Gobble



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Gobble Gobble Gobble


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Won't be long now! Friend has been scouting while I fished and told me they were hard at it! Gonna pattern my new Benelli Super black Eagle tommorrow interested how she patterns with turkey loads. Does anyone use a Rhino choke tube?


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Went scouting this morning and the birds were on fire! Heard at least 15 different Gobblers in 4 areas of Quantico! Anyone else go out and do any scouting?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Not hearing many gobbles here but there is a LOT of turkey sign. Walked up on 3 yesterday scratching up in a road, man it sounded like people raking and shuffling around in the leaves. Gonna storm tomorrow, but I'm gonna go out this evening.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

drove by about 30 in a field on the way to work last week. The guy had just put up a new fence the week before so I thought he might be trying to farm raise some organic ones or something but they haven't been back sense. Never seen so many wild birds in one field like that before usually just 7-8 birds at a time.


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

Sndflee, heard several saturday morning, got me a honeyhole in Caroline, boss strutter sent me a P.M. telling me what tree I can find him in Sat. morning!! Just hope that the weatherman cooperates


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Haven't been out since sunday heard a few nothing like friday! I did put a scope on my turkey gun seems it had a point of impact problem when I patterned it last week. I adjusted that and back to the range tommorrow after a little listening scouting! If you all want to see some awesome turkey gun patterns google Rhino Chokes and look at what this guy can do with Hevishot,Nitro shot,Rhino choke and a target! Unbelievable
Hey Bomber if you need some help with boss man give me a shout! Looks like the weather is going to be O.K. for opening day good luck!!!!


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

got a newbie that i've been trying to teach for a couple yrs, he put a bsa dot scope on yesterday, 5 shots later the lens fell out! talk about a piece of crap!


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Gonna bust a tom Saturday hopefully...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Government shut down ruins freakn turkey season opener plus!!!! The base at Quantico will be shutting down friday afternoon unless the idiots in D.C. agree to play nice together before then!!!!! Anyone got a place or need a good caller to go with em, just lost my place!!!! IF THE GOVERNMENT SHUTS DOWN EVERY PERSON CURRENTLY IN OFFICE SHOULD BE VOTED OUT!!! ALL CIVILIAN VETERAN AFFAIRS OTHER THAN ARMED GUARDS will not be allowed on base! Whoever voted for change with the current bunch of idiots sure got it A DISS FUNCTIONAL BUNCH OF FOSSILS!!! THEY help EVERY other country and can't EVEN agree on a budget for THEIR own COUNTRY AND TAXPAYERS THEY SHOULD BE ASHAMED!!!!!! GOOD TURKEY CALLER WILL CALL FOR CHANCE TO HUNT!!!!! I know, I know but it's worth a try!!!!!!!!!!
Almost forgot heard twenty different turkeys this morning between 6-8 this morning! They are on fire whoever has a place to hunt with birds should do good on saturday, Good Luck!


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

My greenhorn buddy got his this morning, 18# w/ 9 in beard, had 2 of 'em come in on 4 calls @ 20 yds, sorry no pix, not a pretty site after 4 shots. And yes I told him lessons are over, he's on his own now.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Well after the boneheads decided to play together went to stand in line for pass at Quantico at midnight!! Finally got pass at 4:45 and went to the woods which was interesting racing down the road it looked like a freakn Nascar start! Anyways, long story short called the bird in I been scoutn TWICE and he just wouldn't leave the three hens he was with for shot! Stood out there with his girlfriends and strutted and gobbled his head off! That's o.k. the hens will be goin to sit soon and he won't be so shy! I got to enjoy a lot of turkey behavior though so all and all good morning. The coolest thing was seeing a bear coming down a tree on my way out of the woods! I don't know who was more surprised me or him!


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

I heard 5 gobbles but they were all henned up!! lol


----------

